# Credit Union Restructuing Board (the ‘ReBo’) Notice seeking expression of interest



## Brendan Burgess (25 May 2012)

The Minister for Finance is now seeking expressions of interest from suitably qualified people for appointment to the Credit Union Restructuring Board (the ReBo).

A core recommendation of the Commission on Credit  Unions is that  the credit  union sector in Ireland should be restructured to enable stronger credit unions to develop a more sustainable business model  into the future.  The ReBo is being established to facilitate and support this process which is to be completed on a voluntary, incentivised and timebound
basis.

The role of the ReBo will be to:
- Plan for the restructuring of the credit union sector,
- Engage with and assist credit unions in the preparation of restructuring 
plans
- Consider and decide on restructuring  plans submitted to it by or on 
behalf of credit unions
- Oversee the implementation of restructuring plans, including the 
provision of post-restructuring support
- Oversee the operational functions of the ReBo.
The ReBo shall comprise representatives from the credit union sector, the Central Bank of Ireland, the Department of Finance and a number of independent members. The ReBo shall remain in place until 31 December 2015. 

In order to be eligible  a person must have expertise and experience at a senior level in one or more of the following areas:
 Credit unions
  Industrial Relations
 Business analysis  
Risk Management
 Mergers and Amalgamations  
Project Finance
 Information Communications 
Technology
 Law 
 Corporate Governance  
Accountancy and Auditing
 Systems Control  
Finance & economics  Financial Regulation  
Insolvency and Restructuring
 Financial Services 
 Co-operatives  
Credit Management  
Project Management

Those expressing an interest in this role should also be able to demonstrate a balanced set of  skills,  combining  financial  and  business  expertise,  good  business  vision  with  the ability to work within tight deadlines as well  as having excellent  communication and relationship-building skills.

The closing date for expressions of interest is 5.00pm on 8 June 2012.  Expressions of interest  should  be  emailed  to  Michael.quinlan@finance.gov.ie,  enclosing  a  CV and details of any actual or potential conflicts of interest. In considering expressions of interest 
due regard will be given to Government policy on gender balance on State boards.
The Minister will not necessarily be confined to those who make expressions of interest received in response to this or any other notice.

Persons  expressing  interest  in  this  Board  should  familiarise  themselves  with  the following:
1. The  Report  of  the  Commission  on  Credit  Unions ([broken link removed].
pdf) 
2. Code  of  Practice  for  the  Governance  of  State  Bodies (www.finance.gov.ie/documents/publications/other/codeofpractice.pdf).


----------

